
Estimating pitch with SPICE and Tensorflow Hub - umangkeshri
https://blog.tensorflow.org/2020/06/estimating-pitch-with-spice-and-tensorflow-hub.html
======
timlod
Interesting neural pitch estimation algorithm that doesn't require labels (for
relative pitch) or few labels (for absolute pitch).

Naming made me think this had something to do with circuit simulation - SPICE
(Simulation Program with Integrated Circuit Emphasis) is well-known in some
circles.

~~~
dev_tty01
Yes, SPICE (and its descendants) is fundamental to all integrated circuit
design.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPICE](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPICE)

The code developed at Berkeley was available publicly and most all
professional simulators were based at least in part on the SPICE code.

It would be interesting to estimate how many students and professionals have
performed circuit simulations in the 47 years since the first version shipped.
It is ubiquitous. It is safe to say I think that every chip, every computer,
essentially every device with any electronics in it had some portion of that
design simulated with SPICE or a derivative commercial simulator.

The authors could avoid a lot of confusion in many circles if they changed the
acronym.

------
aooeeu
Could this be used to determine the temperament of a piece of music (well
temperament, meantone, pure intonation etc)?

e.g. recently I've been looking into the Persian Santur but have been unable
to find a reliable source of tuning information
([https://music.stackexchange.com/questions/101000/how-is-
the-...](https://music.stackexchange.com/questions/101000/how-is-the-santur-
santour-santoor-usually-tuned-in-pure-intonation)).

